# أهالى "شطب" بأسيوط يطالبون بترحيل الأقباط من القرية



## marmora jesus (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*أهالى "شطب" بأسيوط يطالبون بترحيل الأقباط من القرية*

*




*​ 
*اللواء نبيل العزبى محافظ أسيوط*​ 



أسيوط - ضحا صالح ​ 
تجمهر عصر اليوم المئات من أهالى قرية شطب فى وسط القرية التى شهدت أمس أحداث اشتعال الفتنة الطائفية بين الأقباط والمسلمين بعد أن قام شاب قبطى بكتابة لفظ الجلالة والشهادتين على جانبى الحمار وطالبوا برحيل الشاب القبطى وأسرته عن القرية بالكامل وأن يلحق بهم ذووهم من سكان القرية من الأقباط وإلا أجبروا الجميع على مغادرة القرية بعد أن يقوموا بحرق جميع منازل الأقباط بها.وندد الأهالى بما فعله الشاب واعتبروا أن ذلك إهانة للإسلام والمسلمين ولا يمكن التهاون بمثل تلك الفضيحة التى أهدر بها الأقباط كرامة المسلمين. ​ 
أكد مصدر مسئول رفض ذكر اسمه لليوم السابع أن هناك خلفيات سياسية حول ما قام بعمله الشاب القبطى، وأن داوود بطرس قسيس الكنيسة الوحيدة الموجودة بالقرية يقوم بالاتصال بالخارج عن طريق أقباط المهجر، متهما السلطات المحلية بالتعسف الدينى ضد الأقباط. ​ 
ومن جانب آخر كثفت قوات الأمن تواجدها حول منازل الأقباط والكنيسة ورغم ذلك لم يكف المسلمون بالقرية عن مطالبهم بالقصاص من الشاب القبطى وأسرته، وأكد أحد أهالى القرية - رفض ذكر اسمه - أن الأمن منعهم من التحدث ومن التعرض للأقباط وشدد عليهم فى ذلك. 
وأضاف (س.ع) فلاح من أهالى القرية أنهم لا يستطيعون الصمت بعد تلك الإهانات ولا بد أن يقتصوا من الشاب الذى وجه الإهانات، إما برحيل الأقباط من القرية أو حرق المنازل الخاصة بهم والخلاص منهم وأنهم لا يطيقون العيش معهم بعد كل تلك الإهانات.​ 
تاريخ نشر الخبر : 27/12/2009​ 
مصدر الخبر : http://www.coptreal.com/WShowSubject.aspx?SID=28616​ 



دي اضافة من عندي النهاردة 28 / 12
استنوا استنوا خدوا الجديد عندكم
مكتوب في جريدة المصري اليوم 
ان الشاب كتب علي الحمار " الله محبة " مش الكلام اللي مكتوب في المقال فوق
وطبعا المسلمين بيدافعوا عن لفظ الجلالة ازاي يتكتب علي الحمار فبيعملوا كده
علشان خاطر ربنا حد يقولهم اننا مش داقين عصافير علي الاقل مش بيطلع من عندنا مختلين عقليين زي اللي عندهم​


----------



## طحبوش (28 ديسمبر 2009)

انو هم بعد كل الاهانات معلش بس نحن اذا عملنا حاجة لازم تتخرب الدنيا 
في الكشح قتلو الناس و ماحدش عمل حاجة 
بس عشان كتب نمرة الحمار عليه بعدين ينفع حمار من غير نمرة ده قانون جديد ..........


----------



## Coptic Man (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بدايتا ما فعله الشاب مخطئ تماما لاني هذه ليست تعاليم المسيحية السخرية من معتقدات الاخرين باي وسيلة كانت

ولكن هذا لا يعد مبرر لمثل هذا الهجوم العنيف وطلب الترحيل مهما كانت فهذه بلادنا في الاصل و لماذا لا يلجوأ للقضاء مثلما تفعل البلاد المتحضرة في اي مكان

وبعدين ماصلة اقباط المهجر الذي يتم اقحامهم في اي موضوع اني لهم صلة بما يدور في مصر او ان الاباء يقومون باتصالات معهم فماذا فعلوا او يفعلون سواء التنديد بما يحدث في ارض مصر من تعديات من قبل الاخوة المسلمين في بعض الاحيان وتضخيم للوضع

ولكن لماذا يفعل الشاب مثل هذا وهو يعلم ما قد يحدث بسبب ما فعله الموضوع مش داخل مخي اوي
هل اختفي المختلون عقليا ولا ايه ؟ ولا هما مسلمين وبس

ربنا يرحمنا ..


----------



## maged18 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

coptic man قال:


> بدايتا ما فعله الشاب مخطئ تماما لاني هذه ليست تعاليم المسيحية السخرية من معتقدات الاخرين باي وسيلة كانت
> 
> ولكن هذا لا يعد مبرر لمثل هذا الهجوم العنيف وطلب الترحيل مهما كانت فهذه بلادنا في الاصل و لماذا لا يلجوأ للقضاء مثلما تفعل البلاد المتحضرة في اي مكان
> 
> ...



عندك حق انا لو مكان اهل القرية المسيحين يقولون انه مختل عقليا اشمعنى كل حادثة للمسيحين يقولون الكلمة المعتادة انه شخص مختل وكمان المسلمين كلهم بالا استثناء الا الاسلام الا محمد وعندما المسيحي يدافع ويقول الا المسيحية الا المسيح الا الرهبان الا العقيدة الا حاجات كتيرة 
فالمسلمين يرفضون ان تقول الا ولا لهذا الذي يحصل يتهمونك بانك اجنبي غير مصري ويلعبون بورقة اقباط المهجر
بيعملوا بالقول حلال ليا وحرام على غيري ربنا يرحمنا من الغزو الاسلامي


----------



## Mary Gergees (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يهديهم
ويستر على ولاده
ميرسى على الخبر


----------



## أَمَة (28 ديسمبر 2009)

كلامك يا *Coptic Man* عبر عن ما كنت أود قوله.
​


----------



## Strident (28 ديسمبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> ولا بد أن يقتصوا من الشاب الذى وجه الإهانات، إما برحيل الأقباط من القرية أو حرق المنازل الخاصة بهم والخلاص منهم



خدتوا بالكو طبعاً من الجملة دي مش كده؟



marmora jesus قال:


> وأنهم لا يطيقون العيش معهم بعد كل تلك الإهانات.


كل - تلك - الإهانات!!    كم واحدة دول يا مرسي؟!

أمال احنا نقول ايه!!


و بعد كل ده ييجي واحد يتبجح على ظهور العذراء، و يقول: "تظهر لمسيحيين مصر على ايه؟!"
ما هو من اللي شايفينه منكم!



فقط تذكروا أعزائي، أن الرب الآن يطالبهم بدمنا، في كل مكان في العالم...
فهو من قال أن كل من يأخذون بالسيف، بالسيف يؤخذون، و أن له النقمة، هو يجازي


----------



## man4truth (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*لا رحيل عن بلادنا يا محمديين
مصر دى بلدنا انتم اللى مفروض ترحلوا مش احنا​*


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (28 ديسمبر 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

بدايتا ما فعله الشاب مخطئ تماما لاني هذه ليست تعاليم المسيحية السخرية من معتقدات الاخرين باي وسيلة كانت


----------



## marmora jesus (28 ديسمبر 2009)

استنوا استنوا خدوا الجديد عندكم
مكتوب في جريدة المصري اليوم
ان الشاب كتب علي الحمار " الله محبة " مش الكلام اللي مكتوب في المقال فوق
وطبعا المسلمين بيدافعوا عن لفظ الجلالة ازاي يتكتب علي الحمار فبيعملوا كده
علشان خاطر ربنا حد يقولهم اننا مش داقين عصافير علي الاقل مش بيطلع من عندنا مختلين عقليين زي اللي عندهم​


----------



## Coptic Man (28 ديسمبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> استنوا استنوا خدوا الجديد عندكم
> 
> مكتوب في جريدة المصري اليوم
> ان الشاب كتب علي الحمار " الله محبة " مش الكلام اللي مكتوب في المقال فوق
> ...


 
:new6::new6:


----------



## عادل نسيم (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*الشاب أخطاء في حقه وحق أهله وجيرانه المسيحية لأن المسيح ماعلمناش نعمل الخطاء ... لكن مش من حق حد يطرد أهل قرية بالكامل من مساكنهم هناك قانون ودولة *


----------



## Coptic Adel (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*الناس دي بتهرج ونسيوا نفسهم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اللي كانوا زمان داخلين مصر حافيين وغزاة بالسيف

 دلوقتي بيطالبوا برحيل السكان الاصليين

وعجبي 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*طبعا الشاب اخطأ دى مفهاش كلام

ترحيل الاقباط كده مرة واحدة

ده تلكيك لينا بقى

واقفلينا على الوحدة*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

على فكرة 
دا تهريج 
و فوضى 
ممكن الأمن يسكت الناس دولو يقولهم إنه مختل عقليا أو نفسيأ أوأو ............أى حاجة
آه صحيح دا أنا نسيت أقولكوا 
قال إية بيقولوا المختلين عقليا مسيحيين بس:heat: 
و بعدين دا و لا كأنهم شايفين العذراء و لا غيرها 
حاجة تجنن:smil8:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

معلش يا جماعة أنا غلطت لما قلت إن المختلين عقليا مسيحيين بس أنا قصدى العكس


----------



## كوك (31 ديسمبر 2009)

_سئمنا سماع اسباب تحلل موت واستحلال دمائنا_
_حسنا ذكرها الانجيل “ بل تأتي ساعة فيها يظن كل من يقتلكم انه يقدم *خدمة لله*”(يو16: 2)_
_نطلب ايدك يارب من اجل التهدئة_​


----------



## BITAR (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*لك الله يا مصر*
*لماذا التلكيكات*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*ليرسل الأزهر أحد العلماء لأهالى تلك البلدة ليعلهم مدى كرامة الحمار
فبسبب فساء حمار محمد أنزل الله قرآناً

وكان هناك صحابى جليل من الحمير, ألا وهو يعفور صلى الله عليه وسلم, فهو من أوائل المؤمنين بمحمد وقال له "بأبى وأنت وامى................."

وليراجعو النص من مفسر القرآن العالم ابن كثير فى "البداية والنهاية" 
حديث الحمار‏:‏ ​وقد أنكره غير واحد من الحفَّاظ الكبار فقال أبو محمد بن عبد الله بن حامد‏:‏ أخبرنا أبو الحسن أحمد بن حمدان السحركي، حدَّثنا عمر بن محمد بن بجير، حدَّثنا أبو جعفر محمد بن يزيد إملاءً، أنَّا أبو عبد الله محمد بن عقبة بن أبو الصَّهباء، حدَّثنا أبو حذيفة عن عبد الله بن حبيب الهذلي، عن أبي عبد الرَّحمن السلميّ، عن أبي منظور قال‏:‏ لما فتح الله على نبيه صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم خيبر أصابه من سهمه أربعة أزواج بغال، وأربعة أزواج خفاف، وعشر أواق ذهب وفضة، وحمار أسود ومكتل‏.‏ 

قال‏:‏ فكلَّم النَّبيّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم الحمار، فكلمه الحمار فقال له‏:‏ ‏(‏‏(‏ما اسمك‏؟‏‏)‏‏)‏ 

قال‏:‏ يزيد بن شهاب، أخرج الله من نسل جدي ستين حماراً كلَّهم لم يركبهم إلا نبي لم يبق من نسل جديّ غيريّ، ولا من الأنبياء غيرك وقد كنت أتوقعك أن تركبني، قد كنت قبلك لرجل يهوديّ وكنت أعثر به عمداً، وكان يجيع بطنيّ، ويضرب ظهريّ‏.‏ 

فقال النَّبيّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم‏:‏ ‏(‏‏(‏سميتك يعفور، يا يعفور‏)‏‏)‏‏.‏ 

قال‏:‏ لبيك‏.‏ 

قال‏:‏ ‏(‏‏(‏تشتهي الإناث‏؟‏‏)‏‏)‏ 

قال‏:‏ لا، فكان النَّبيّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم يركبه لحاجته فإذا نزل عنه بعث به إلى باب الرَّجل، فيأتي الباب فيقرعه برأسه، فإذا خرج إليه صاحب الدَّار أومأ إليه أن أجب رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم‏.‏ 

فلمَّا قُبض النَّبيّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم جاء إلى بئر كان لأبي الهيثم بن النبهان فتردَّى فيها فصارت قبره جزعاً منه على رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم‏.‏ ‏(‏ج/ص‏:‏6/167‏)‏ 


http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=251&CID=95&SW


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يناير 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قال‏:‏ ‏(‏‏(‏تشتهي الإناث‏؟‏‏)‏‏)‏ *
> 
> *قال‏:‏ لا*


 
يمكن كان بغل مش حمار  
:hlp::hlp:​


----------



## النهيسى (1 يناير 2010)

*الرب يتدخل لتهدئه الأمور


شكرا للخبر

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## طحبوش (1 يناير 2010)

يعفور هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هاي يعفور ازيك هههههههههه


----------



## raffy (3 يناير 2010)

ولا بد أن يقتصوا من الشاب الذى وجه الإهانات، إما برحيل الأقباط من القرية أو حرق المنازل الخاصة بهم والخلاص منهم وأنهم لا يطيقون العيش معهم بعد كل تلك الإهانات.

هو مين نسب البلد ليكم اساسا علشان تطردوا اللى عايزين تطردوة وتقعدوا اللى عايزين تقعدوة 
واخدين كل شىء عافية ومش عارفة ازاى بقيت دولة اسلامية ومين اداهالكم
على العموم ربنا يرحمنا منكم  ​


----------



## knknknkn (4 يناير 2010)

فية غلط فى الموضوع

(1) ان صاحب الحمار بائع ليمون فهوة رجل بسيط

(2) لقد كتب على الحمار (الة محبة) وليس (لا الة الة اللة ....) والحمار موجود فى دوار العمدة

(3) وايضا كان كاتب اسمة واسم اخوة على الحمار

(4) انا مش فاهم هوة اللة مش قادر يدافع عن نفسة مخلى اشوية باهايم يدافعو عنة ؟.هوة اللة حكر عليهم. ؟ 

(5) كان بلاولة انى المسحيين هما الى يزعلو لانى دى اية فى الانجيل

(6)هما فاكرين انى الهم  هو الة المسحيين ؟ للاسف ميعرفوش انهم عباد اصنام الات و العزة .....

الحكاية بقيت موضة .افتعال احدث وبعدين عايزين يهجرو الناس من بلادهم من وطنهم .اولاد الجارية حفاة الاقدام معدمى الحضارة عيزين يخرجو ابنا الوطن المصريين الحققين من ارضهم وارض اجدادهم
نعم بقيت موضة ذى معملو فى قرية بنجع حمادى استحلو الحكاية وعيزين يكرروها .وفرصة فى غياب الضمير الاخلاق 
واظهار الكرة والحقد والغليل نحو الاقباط (ويشفى اللة غليل قوم المؤمنين)

لو الناس دى عايزة اتعيش فى سلام المفروض ينبهو على صاحب الحمار انى كدة عيب وميصحش ويخلص الموضوع
لاكن دى سقافة شعب (طريق السلام لا يعرفوة)

ربنا يرحمنا ويفتح عنيهم وقلوبهم


----------



## androw2000 (6 يناير 2010)

*اللة موجود لا يترك شعبة الا وهناك حل تماسكوا يا أهالى شطب بأسيوط الله معاكم لا يتركم *


----------

